# monitoreo



## floriposa

como escribo monitoreo?
Floriposa


----------



## traduttoretraditore

Quieres decir como lo traduces? 
Tutorat.


----------



## josé león

Surveillance?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

floriposa said:


> como escribo monitoreo?
> Floriposa



*Floriposa*: tal como lo has escrito está perfecto 


Bueno..., perdona la broma. Supongo que preguntas que cómo debes escribirlo en francés, ¿verdad?
En ese caso, según el contexto (siempre indispensable para evitar pérdidas de tiempo y de ánimos...), podría ser:*affichage *o *visualisation*

Bienvenida entre nosotros.


----------



## boazjakin

Buenos días, bonjour,
Si el contexto es informático, se puede decir "faire du monitoring". Que es una tarea de supervisón.
Saludos, aurevoir!


----------



## floriposa

boazjakin said:


> Buenos días, bonjour,
> Si el contexto es informático, se puede decir "faire du monitoring". Que es una tarea de supervisón.
> Saludos, aurevoir!


 

Bonjour!
Estoy traduciendo especificaciones tecnicas de papel, la frase entera dice "los limites de coresponden a las caracteristicas de monitoreo y basadas en los historicos de fabricación"

Desde ya muchas gracias.

Au revoir.
Floriposa


----------



## floriposa

âlo tout le monde!!!

la frase exacta que tengo que traducir dice "los limites corresponden a las caracteristicas de monitoreo y basados en los historicos de fabricacion"  seria correcto entonces traducir monitoreo por "faire du monitoring"?
Gracias desde ya

Floriposa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nanon

Te sugiero : "caractéristiques de _suivi_"  en el sentido de seguimiento de varios lotes de producción, aunque realmente no sé si existe una definición específica del monitoreo en la industria papelera. Por favor dime si te sirve dentro de este contexto.


----------



## floriposa

Nanon said:


> Te sugiero : "caractéristiques de _suivi_" en el sentido de seguimiento de varios lotes de producción, aunque realmente no sé si existe una definición específica del monitoreo en la industria papelera. Por favor dime si te sirve dentro de este contexto.


 

Yo lo uso de ultima algun cliente vendra a decirme como se dice, gracias por tu ayuda porque la verdad que me parece mejor la opcion que das vos a la de faire du monitoring que era la otra respuesta que habia recibido, estamos en contacto
à bientôt!!!

Floriposa


----------



## estrellitazul

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola,
alguien saben que quiere decir el "monitoreo" ????

"el control social incluye el monitoreo espontáneo de grupos de juego infantil"

como se diría en francés ?

Gracias !


----------



## pbx

_la surveillance_ ?


----------



## lpfr

"Monitoreo" no aparece en el DRAE. Creo, como Pbx, que "surveillance" es la palabra adecuada.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

De momento usamos la palabra en inglés: le _monitoring_.
Incluye algo más que la sencilla vigilancia: a la par se introducen datos en un ordenador para el posterior análisis del comportamiento.

En la ficha correspondiente de la Comission Générale de terminologie et de néologie aconsejan: _monitorage_.
Habría que preguntar en el foro FS si es utilizado o no.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## lpfr

Cintia&Martine said:


> En la ficha correspondiente de la Comission Générale de terminologie et de néologie aconsejan: _monitorage_.



 Dommage. Ils ont raté "monitoration" et "monitorement" .


----------



## plemy

Dans le jargon des projets, en espagnol, on utilise *monitoreo *et *seguimiento *comme des synonymes. En français, on utilise "monitoring" mais aussi "suivi".


----------



## estrellitazul

Merci pour vos réponses.
Je crois que, dans le contexte, la "surveillance" (bien qu'il y ait j'ai l'impression aussi une notion de guider) convient assez bien.
"monitorage" ça me sonne vraiment bizarre.... je pense que le terme est plus courant dans les domaines scientifiques.
Merci !


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Surveillance *est une bonne option, quoique je préfèrerais *suivi*, comme propose *Plemy*. À mon avis, il transmet mieux l'idée d'un contrôle plus qualitatif qu'une simple surveillance.

Par contre, je suis bien d'accord que monitorage ne convient pas du tout ici.


----------



## tlalokman

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Hola a todxs,

Estoy haciendo una traducción al francés de un proyecto de una Organización de la Sociedad Civil (OSC) que tiene que presentar una breve síntesis de los proyectos que actualmente desarrolla, entre ellos uno de "contraloría social" y "monitoreo ciudadano" a organismos públicos. ¿Cómo podría traducir esos términos?

La frase en la que estoy atorado es la siguiente:

Contraloría Social.Promueve la ciudadanía activa de los jóvenes a partir de acciones de *monitoreo ciudadano *para emitir recomendaciones concretas

¿Alguna idea?

Gracias.

Hilo dividido. Una sola pregunta por hilo. Norma 2
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## Gévy

Hola Tlalokman:

No me queda claro el sentido de monitoreo ciudadano: ¿es un control periódico que se realiza sobre los ciudadanos o por los ciudadanos?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## tlalokman

Es un control periódico hecho _por_ los ciudadanos _sobre_ la actuación de las autoridades.


----------



## tlalokman

Lo dejé entonces como "suivi citoyen", esperando que eso dé una idea más cualitativa del seguimiento hecho por la ciudadanía a la actuación de sus autoridades.

¡Feliz año!


----------



## Tina.Irun

tlalokman said:


> Lo dejé entonces como "suivi citoyen", esperando que eso dé una idea más cualitativa del seguimiento hecho por la ciudadanía a la actuación de sus autoridades.
> 
> ¡Feliz año!


Hola:
Aparte "suivi", también se puede utilizar "*surveillance*"/*contrôle* populaire".


Feliz Año 2010


----------



## Zosia*

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
Cuando ya existen hilos sobre un tema, no abra uno nuevo​
Bonjour, je ne trouve nul part la traduction de "monitoreo". 

"De esta manera será posible realizar el monitoreo sistemático de los efectos sobre la salud..."

ou dans un titre de partie
" Monitoreo de los efectos del medio ambiente en la Salud"
Je pencherais pour la "*surveillance*".  Est ce que quelqu'un peut me confirmer cela ? Merci


----------



## l_Léna_l

Hola Zosia, 

Je pense que tu peux tout aussi bien utiliser surveillance que monitoring ou contrôle: le contrôle systématique...


----------



## Zosia*

Gracias Léna


----------

